# Used plow dealers in omaha Ne



## bydptrsn (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm looking for some used plow dealers in omaha ne. I haven't found much for used plows that will work on a half-ton dodge regular cab pickup on Craigslist so now I'm trying to find dealers maybe they got something. All info helps thanks everybody I am new to the site so please make my first post really helpful


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site! Nebraska Snow Equipment is a Western dealer in Lincoln. They also sell used plows. 402-466-6239
Thumbs Up


----------



## bydptrsn (Apr 14, 2013)

pohouse;1643267 said:


> Welcome to the site! Nebraska Snow Equipment is a Western dealer in Lincoln. They also sell used plows. 402-466-6239
> Thumbs Up


Thanks man


----------



## bydptrsn (Apr 14, 2013)

Ended up going with a used western off of Craigslist. I got it for 1000 thanks for the help


----------

